# Any quick ways to mix a single pan of durabond?



## Sue34 (Apr 5, 2013)

Many times I only need 1 pan of powder mud (durabond, quick set or whatever you may call it).

Even need to mix regular mud with the powder at times in my pan. Any fast way to do this?

Mixing with my 4" knife takes forever and still never seems to get very smooth. Plus it gets tiring. 

Was wondering if like a metal potato smasher would work faster? Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Paint stick.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I use a margin trowel or a putty knife- put the water in first:thumbsup:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i just use my six inch. i don't think i could mix a pan up any faster with anything else. i have mixed up thousands and i can't imagine a much better or cleaner way to mix in a pan.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I use a little baby mixer that is about 2" in diameter with my little cordless drill. Works slick, especially for full pans.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

how about a finger


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How about a hand held electric beater?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I start off with water in my pan. then add durabond and mix around till I think its good, than I put my spade mixer on my drill and make it smooth:thumbsup:///I got a spade and put a hole in it and sanded down the tip...it works great


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have always thought it was faster for me to put the powder in the pan first, then pour in water. Doesn't splash out as much.
But mixing in a bucket I would never put the powder in first. So, I am just totally backwards when I mix it in a pan. :blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue34 said:


> Many times I only need 1 pan of powder mud (durabond, quick set or whatever you may call it).
> 
> Even need to mix regular mud with the powder at times in my pan. Any fast way to do this?
> 
> ...


it's faster to mix on a board or scrap piece of drywall.

Here's a vid on a guy mixing plaster of paris
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BU-qIun5tU

If mixing hot mud, you can start out in your mud pan first. Once you notice the the powder has adsorbed all the water, then dump it all out onto a board. You can add some AP mud at this time too. Think the old plasters called it Kneeding the mud. You keep dragging a knife through the mud, what he does at the 3:26 mark of vid.

I only do said method above if I need a few pans mixed up.

Most times, if I use any hotmud mixed in a pan, it's for pre-fill (and most times I add a bit of mud to it also , for a half and half mix). I find you don't half to mix it together that much. As you begin applying it to the wall with your knife, your still mixing it. But, if I had to coat something with my mix, then I would be more concerned about having a properly mixed batch:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have always thought it was faster for me to put the powder in the pan first, then pour in water. Doesn't splash out as much.
> But mixing in a bucket I would never put the powder in first. So, I am just totally backwards when I mix it in a pan. :blink:


I do the same thing. I just get better results adding water after in a pan, and it's never too loose. I do get some crumbles at the bottom though if it's a really full pan...but who cares, I either toss it or mix it in with the other stuff and throw it somewhere that it doesn't have to look pretty.

But in a bucket? Always water first!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> I have always thought it was faster for me to put the powder in the pan first, then pour in water. Doesn't splash out as much.
> But mixing in a bucket I would never put the powder in first. So, I am just totally backwards when I mix it in a pan. :blink:


just ask your wife how she makes pancakes, then you will have your answer

And no matter what she says, just nod your head up and down to agree with her:yes:..... because women know their with a intelligent man if he starts every sentence with the words,,,,"Well my wife said......:whistling2:"


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

I do this alot, same as Saska....
I keep a couple senco screw buckets, a small paint mixer,and use a cordless sds.I was burning out the windings on my drill and had an sds anyways....little more power and slower speed. 

Flexable rubbery buckets are nice, let it get hard and just break it out 

I've even seen a guy use an eggbeater on a drill, prolly a bit better if you mixing one or 2 pans and you don't need a big investment i it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Use one of these.....One of the best stirrers you can get :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman likes to mix and stir things up, in a much more different way than the rest of us:yes::whistling2::blink:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Hot mud....


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> Paint stick.


Me too, Much faster than a knife.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

saskataper said:


> I use a little baby mixer that is about 2" in diameter with my little cordless drill. Works slick, especially for full pans.


that's how I do it......


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

I put the powder in first then count as I pour water in. Counting easier than measuring. Use 6" knife. Fast and works great. If you get it right the first time the consistency is smoother. If you have to add more it has more texture.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I usually use about 2 bags of 5 minute per week for patches and all of it is mixed up in my pan. I almost exclusively use 5 minute because I can mix up and use 5 minute or 20 minute in the same time frame so why wait longer for the 20 to set up?.

My process consists of putting water in my pan first and adding the durabond as needed. I mix it up with my 4" knife only. I find that a 6" knife accumulates too much mix on the knife making it more difficult to mix. A good tip is to make sure you scrape down the insides of your pan often to avoid build up. Another tip is to mix it a bit thinner than you really want it to be as this will allow for a bit more working time. I also don't worry about mixing up the durabond too much as too much mixing will decrease working time also. It is ok if it is a bit "clumpy" and not perfectly smooth. When your mix starts setting up you can go back over it and burnish it smooth :thumbsup:.

I don't think I would want to use any other type of mixer other than a knife because that would complicate things too much and add to my set-up time having to carry in a drill and mixer. Also once you mix up you have to clean the mixer as well which would annoy me lol. If your mixing up a pan of 20 minute or more than I guess it doesn't matter if you use a mixer because you will be waiting for it to set up longer so you will have some down time to clean your mixer :jester:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> I usually use about 2 bags of 5 minute per week for patches and all of it is mixed up in my pan. I almost exclusively use 5 minute because I can mix up and use 5 minute or 20 minute in the same time frame so why wait longer for the 20 to set up?.
> 
> My process consists of putting water in my pan first and adding the durabond as needed. I mix it up with my 4" knife only. I find that a 6" knife accumulates too much mix on the knife making it more difficult to mix. A good tip is to make sure you scrape down the insides of your pan often to avoid build up. Another tip is to mix it a bit thinner than you really want it to be as this will allow for a bit more working time. I also don't worry about mixing up the durabond too much as too much mixing will decrease working time also. It is ok if it is a bit "clumpy" and not perfectly smooth. When your mix starts setting up you can go back over it and burnish it smooth :thumbsup:.
> 
> I don't think I would want to use any other type of mixer other than a knife because that would complicate things too much and add to my set-up time having to carry in a drill and mixer. Also once you mix up you have to clean the mixer as well which would annoy me lol. If your mixing up a pan of 20 minute or more than I guess it doesn't matter if you use a mixer because you will be waiting for it to set up longer so you will have some down time to clean your mixer :jester:


I keep a cup water with a led with me...I use the dirty water with 20 if I need it to set up faster after I use my spade mixer I put it in the water cup and about 2 sec. I run my little drill and its clean...I always have my drill with me...why would you ever leave your gun at home:whistling2:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

thefinisher said:


> I usually use about 2 bags of 5 minute per week for patches and all of it is mixed up in my pan. I almost exclusively use 5 minute because I can mix up and use 5 minute or 20 minute in the same time frame so why wait longer for the 20 to set up?.
> 
> My process consists of putting water in my pan first and adding the durabond as needed. I mix it up with my 4" knife only. I find that a 6" knife accumulates too much mix on the knife making it more difficult to mix. A good tip is to make sure you scrape down the insides of your pan often to avoid build up. Another tip is to mix it a bit thinner than you really want it to be as this will allow for a bit more working time. I also don't worry about mixing up the durabond too much as too much mixing will decrease working time also. It is ok if it is a bit "clumpy" and not perfectly smooth. When your mix starts setting up you can go back over it and burnish it smooth :thumbsup:.
> 
> I don't think I would want to use any other type of mixer other than a knife because that would complicate things too much and add to my set-up time having to carry in a drill and mixer. Also once you mix up you have to clean the mixer as well which would annoy me lol. If your mixing up a pan of 20 minute or more than I guess it doesn't matter if you use a mixer because you will be waiting for it to set up longer so you will have some down time to clean your mixer :jester:


my thoughts exactly!


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Sometimes it is a pain to mix a pan full of quickset but the easiest and fastest is a trick someone showed me a long time ago. Bend a coat hanger in half and just wisk it back and forth it will mix super fast and creamy. I will try to down load a picture. Or you could just keep a wired wisk in your tool pail they work great also when you are done swish it around in some water and wa-la it's clean.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great thinking!! I'm gonna try that!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Sometimes it is a pain to mix a pan full of quickset but the easiest and fastest is a trick someone showed me a long time ago. Bend a coat hanger in half and just wisk it back and forth it will mix super fast and creamy. I will try to down load a picture. Or you could just keep a wired wisk in your tool pail they work great also when you are done swish it around in some water and wa-la it's clean.


 
Don't have a coat hanger, But have plenty of wire bucket handles though, Im going to try it, Good idea.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I buy 4 dollar cake mixers from walmart. They last 6 months for 8 dollars a year ill use them mixes fast and creamy run it un a water bucket for a minute all clean


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> I buy 4 dollar cake mixers from walmart. They last 6 months for 8 dollars a year ill use them mixes fast and creamy run it un a water bucket for a minute all clean


Is it electric or the hand mixer?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> I buy 4 dollar cake mixers from walmart. They last 6 months for 8 dollars a year ill use them mixes fast and creamy run it un a water bucket for a minute all clean


Like a wire whisk sdr??


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

No there a electric cake mixer


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

They have the two beaters you push in the bottom ask your wife she's probably got one in the kitchen drawer. Then you can steal it tomorrow morning while she's sleepingt:whistling2:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> Don't have a coat hanger, But have plenty of wire bucket handles though, Im going to try it, Good idea.


Them wires they use on a bucket may be a little stiff to bend but give it a try who knows it may just be the ticket.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> Them wires they use on a bucket may be a little stiff to bend but give it a try who knows it may just be the ticket.


Use a hammer and shape it silver, I make paint hooks out of them, When painting off an extension ladder use one of those wire handles and bend it to a hook over the rail, Then bend it around and up the side of the ladder, Vola, one paint pot hook.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

saskataper said:


> I use a little baby mixer that is about 2" in diameter with my little cordless drill. Works slick, especially for full pans.



same here it works great. actually can mix up two pans at the same time with 2 cordless drills.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

you are better off mixing a small bucketload other than beating your wrists to all hell.:thumbsup:
.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its dustless


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

The day it's too hard to mix a pan of hot mud is the day I quit doing drywall...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mountain Man said:


> The day it's too hard to mix a pan of hot mud is the day I quit doing drywall...


a dentist gave it to me last year...so I tried it today.I do like mixing in my pan but I had to try it


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:whistling2:.....


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :whistling2:.....


your wife would kill you


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

If I only need a pan or 2 I keep one of those plastic mud pans handy. When done let the mud set then twist it like an ice cube tray and all the mud falls out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

If I need a big pan full I grab a bucket and reach in and beat it with my six. 
Works great when you need to be clean in a client's house.


----------

